# How much does your dog shed?



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm interested to know how much the different coat types shed. Please could you share? 

I would describe Obi as curly coated and the only time if ever looses any hair is when I groom him and it's very minimal. I reckon about as low shedding as you can get.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

If I am wearing black clothes and I give her a big snuggle before leaving I will notice a few hairs on me...i find the odd hair bunch when dusting....and when I groom her of course I get a small hand full, I would say she is a minimal shedder and she is curly...half tight and half loose


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Not a lot. Often no hairs if I cuddle her, occasionally one or two. When I groom her there is a little bundle of hair in the comb.

Millie is wavy to straight hair.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly is fairly straight coated and I might find the odd hair on my black clothes after a cuddle and I find plenty on the brush after a groom.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy is wavy but has fabby twiddly curls on her legs and a bit of a curly bum! She doesn't shed at all but there is always a very small amount on her brush after I have groomed her (that'll be all the matts I am removing! ).

Daisy sounds just like Obi, even looks like him!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I have white bedding and there is very little from Betty on it. She has a white pillow and pillow case in her bed and that has bits of hair on when I wash it but I tend to find clumps of her hair from her scratching or washing. If I groom her I get bits out in the comb but nothing major.

Betty has a wavy coat that is quite tightly curled at the roots.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ruby is quite curly coated and sheds very little. We occasionally find small bits on the floor that are like threads of silk, and there is a little on her brush when I groom her. I never get any on me when I cuddle her.

Pepper has longer fur at 10 weeks than Ruby had at the same age, but it seems more wavy than curly! Can't wait to see how her coat develops as she grows!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm the same as you Clare 
Don't get hair on my clothes or anything, I only ever notice shedding when she is being groomed, she has a thick wavy coat I would say


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

So far Chip sheds quite a few fine hairs when you hold him you'll have it on you, I don't find a whole lot on the floor. He is pretty straight and fine hair.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy is curly/wavy. Virtually no shedding. Small amount on brush after grooming.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent is wavey/curly. Yesterday was the first time I notices fur on his comb after grooming, not seen any on the floor and when he goes on our bed I don't see any hairs on my white covers!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy at 5 months has long, wavy shaggy hair. She barely sheds, few on brush after grooming. As her adult coat develops, will it change much more in appearance? I do like this look  although I'm a bit worried about the matting over the winter ...


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Izzy at 5 months has long, wavy shaggy hair. She barely sheds, few on brush after grooming. As her adult coat develops, will it change much more in appearance? I do like this look  although I'm a bit worried about the matting over the winter ...


Ali, Daisy has just started to matt  I am doing a daily brush through to try and keep it nice but she is not keen on being groomed!  She also needs a trim but I am trying to do it myself.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

echo sheds a little but she has the softeest coat very cockery. 

i find hair on their bandannas so they all shed a little. but defonetly echo sheds more. 

gypsy had a very silky coat up untill i think 18months old then she started getting curly. same with inca

echo will never go curly, her coat will stay wavy, ahe has always had a very flat topnot, where as delta will go curly as she had has a poodle head from about 5 months old. her ears are getting thicker like gypay and inca where as echo has very thing ears.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oakley has a wavy coat almost ringlets ... low moult ... only see his hairs when I have been brushing really or lack of hoovering 

Honey has a wavy softer with curl ... again very low moulting... but see a few hairs on the floor after brushing.

Picnic .. dont know yet ....

I think the straighter the coat the more the moulting... from my experience anyway. Hope that helps a bit xxx


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Daisy is wavy but has fabby twiddly curls on her legs and a bit of a curly bum! She doesn't shed at all but there is always a very small amount on her brush after I have groomed her (that'll be all the matts I am removing! ).
> 
> Daisy sounds just like Obi, even looks like him!



Nacho's coat sounds just like Daisy's! If I am wearing black, I never get any hairs on me. Only when I'm grooming.


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

Tilly has got black wavy fur. So far I have not noticed any hairs but i don't know if this will change the older she gets.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Rufus has quite tight curls - almost poodle looking but his coat is more fleece rather than coarse curl. He leaves nothing behind on the sofa or on us but I do occasionally find bits of fluff (like cotton wool) on the floor when he has been grooming himself. I also get fleece on the comb / brush when I groom him.

Looking forward to seeing how Basil's coat develops. 

Karen x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Maisie is curly and poodley ... doesn't shed on clothes or anything, only a small amount in the brush after grooming.

Will have to wait and see with Bess ... it's silky and so easy to get a comb through it now ... but not sure how it will change as she gets older.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter is shag-pile. I have never seen any fur anywhere other than on his long, soft fluffy coat.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Both Buzz and Yum-Yum have long silky full ringlet coats. Neither of them leave any hair on clothes but when I groom them with a coatking (rake) and les pooches (pin brush) which I only do when they are wet with Tropiclean D-Mat conditioner on.....the intention is to remove the undercoat that has moulted and got stuck at the base of the silky coat, so that is when I can get quite a lot of hair out.
We will have to see with the puppies, none of them leave hairs on clothes, not even Yogi who is straight coated, I think Woody II and Woodetta will have coats like Buzz and Yum-Yum. J xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Both Buzz and Yum-Yum have long silky full ringlet coats. Neither of them leave any hair on clothes but when I groom them with a coatking (rake) and les pooches (pin brush) which I only do when they are wet with Tropiclean D-Mat conditioner on.....the intention is to remove the undercoat that has moulted and got stuck at the base of the silky coat, so that is when I can get quite a lot of hair out.
> We will have to see with the puppies, none of them leave hairs on clothes, not even Yogi who is straight coated, I think Woody II and Woodetta will have coats like Buzz and Yum-Yum. J xx


Julia, sorry to keep asking you questions!  Do you only brush Buzz and Yum-Yum when they are wet? I have suddenly had to go from occasional brushing to full on grooming and having to learn alot in a short space of time!  x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Julia, sorry to keep asking you questions!  Do you only brush Buzz and Yum-Yum when they are wet? I have suddenly had to go from occasional brushing to full on grooming and having to learn alot in a short space of time!  x


Yes Sarah, I never groom them dry!!!! I've just done Buzz this morning and it took me about 1 3/4hrs to thoroughly rake through his coat wet with d-mat on. THEN washed him with 2 in 1 Tropiclean Papaya shampoo, Easi towel dry and 1/2 hour walk in the wind and he's about 80% dry. I could finish him off with the hair dryer too but I'm not going to.....Stephen's made me a coffee So Buzz will be good to go WITHOUT and further brushing for 2 - 3 weeks now.  J xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Julia, sorry to keep asking you questions!  Do you only brush Buzz and Yum-Yum when they are wet? I have suddenly had to go from occasional brushing to full on grooming and having to learn alot in a short space of time!  x


Yes Sarah, I never groom them dry!!!! I've just done Buzz this morning and it took me about 1 3/4hrs to thoroughly rake through his coat wet with d-mat on. THEN washed him with 2 in 1 Tropiclean Papaya shampoo, Easi towel dry and 1/2 hour walk in the wind and he's about 80% dry. I could finish him off with the hair dryer too but I'm not going to.....Stephen's made me a coffee So Buzz will be good to go WITHOUT any further brushing for 2 - 3 weeks now.  J xx


----------

